# Heartworm Medication?



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I am really confused about all these different medicines necessary for Malteses. 

When should I start giving Madden heartworm medicine regularly? Should he also be getting a dewormer regularly too? How about ticks, fleas, etc?

I know that he has never gotten any heartworm medicine. He has just gotten a dewromer last week when he was diagnosed with Roundworms. I really want to be ontop of his health.

Sorry about all the questions, but if someone could please break this down for me it would be greatly appreciated. I feel my vet doesn't give me this info unless I bring ask and I don't know to ask them until I read about it on this site. 

Thanks in advance :heart: :heart: :heart: 

P.S. Madden is 17 weeks. He will be 4 months on the 22nd.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Biggie doesn't have anything, he was given a dewormer when he was younger but when I took him to the vet for his neutering in Dec (he was 7 mos at the time), she told me to start giving him Heartgard once a month to make sure he doesn't catch anything. They have ones that taste good and can be broken up and mixed in with his food - I guess it tastes good cuz he ate it all!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

So do I start after I get him Neutered?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You can start Heartguard *now*. Star was started within 24 hrs of his birth (TX), and I continued it every month of his life. As for tick/flea control I never guarded against these because he wasn't in a woody area, or near where he could get fleas. Then we moved to Vegas - No fleas, or ticks in the desert! Sorry to say we do have mosquitoes.  If Madden is to be primarily an indoor doggy and not be running in the woods, I cannot see medicating him for ticks and fleas, but do guard against heartworm. :heart:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If heartworm is a problem in your area, I prefer Interceptor. Maltese are prone to hereditary liver disease and epilepsy and Interceptor is a much safer choice and the drug in Heartgard is contraindicated for these conditions. He is old enough to begin it now. In heartworm endemic areas, most vets start around 12-16 weeks or age. 

If you need flea and tick preventative, he is old enough for Frontline or Advantage or you can give some herbal remedies a try. 

Your vet will recheck a stool sample to be sure the worms are gone or may do another deworm to be safe. If intestinal parasites are a big problem where you live, your vet may recommend deworming every 3-4 months with a broad spectrum dewormer like Drontal Plus or Panacur. If it is not a problem, your vet will recommend a screening fecal annually and if your dog has diarrhea.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies. I will definitely get started with the heartworm medicine ASAP!!! 

Madden is primarily an inside dog mostly because it is winter and because he has just gotten fully vaccinated less then 2 weeks ago. I do plan on taking him out when spring comes and since Jersey is pretty grassy and woody, I will protect him from ticks and fleas. 

I do have another appointment in 3 weeks to get his 2nd dewormer and his lymes disease vaccine. 

I am not sure if heartworm and intestinal parasites are a problem in my area, but I will make sure to ask my vet during my next visit. 


Thanks again!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If you have mosquitoes - and you do - heartworm is an issue. You need to inquire about Parvo in your area - nasty, nasty disease - and it can be fatal. :shocked:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yes we definitely have mosquitoes. Madden was vaccinated against Parvo already. Is there some other parvo medicine he needs?


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

As far as I know, I don't think there is - it's one of the standard boosters they give you when they're young. Then again, I could be wrong!

I'm glad I read your thread because I had no idea Heartgard is bad for them - I'll look into switching that medication right away if I can (I ended up getting a year's worth of tablets, thinking it was a good choice).


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever thought of not giving heartworm medications on a monthly basis as you are giving your dog a dose of meds as if it already has the beginning heartworm larvae everytime you give it one of those "yummy" chewables? There are poisons in ever pill that is to kill the larvae just in case your dog has been infected EVERY month. I have been researching this and have found out that the chances of a healthy dog getting infected, especially a house dog like a maltese like what we have are so slim. Then it takes several months, if ones dog is infected, for the larvae to become adults and infect the heart that all you would have to do is this. Have a heartworm check done twice a year, say every April and October and if they are negative you are fine. On the slim chance that it ever comes up positive do you know what they will give you? A heartworm pill. You see, if it was negative in say April but sometime between then and October ones dog is infected and comes up positive the larvae are still not adults so they would treat it with a simple heartworm pill. That is why, when you get a puppy, which was born in November, my vet did not require a test and sold me the pills as there was no chance that, if the puppy was infected, the heartworm would be adults. They would be killed with the hearworm pill by itself. 
I am a believer that we are giving out pets too many vaccines and the heartworm pills are another form of it. My husband is a pharmacist and he read up on it and said that those pills are another form of a poison that he does not think our dogs need to take on a monthly basis. I just suggest everyone read up on it and make your own decision.
Jodi


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh boy, we have seen a couple of dogs die from heartworms. It was the treatment that was so lethal to kill the heartworms that they were infected with. I would rather take the precaution than see my boys go through what these dogs did. Difficult decision.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I give Baci Interceptor.I was giving him Heartguard but was told that Interceptor was better for dogs that are 5 lbs. I use Frontline Plus ,although I live in the City i don't want any dogs coming around and sniffing that may have fleas .plus when we go to Central Park soon they need protection.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The treatment for heartworm disease is very unpleasant and has significant risks. Living in an area where heartworm is a major problem, even primarily indoor dogs are at risk and we do see them test positive. 

Interceptor is a tiny dose (they could eat a whole box without any negative effects) and the medication is out of your dogs system within 3 days. 

I would not put my dog at risk for even a light load of heartworms when there is safe preventative medications I can use.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 3 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756725


> The treatment for heartworm disease is very unpleasant and has significant risks. Living in an area where heartworm is a major problem, even primarily indoor dogs are at risk and we do see them test positive.
> 
> Interceptor is a tiny dose (they could eat a whole box without any negative effects) and the medication is out of your dogs system within 3 days.
> 
> I would not put my dog at risk for even a light load of heartworms when there is safe preventative medications I can use.[/B]




Yes, I agree. Heartworm comes from mosquitos and they can get inside your home.


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Like I said, I would just investigate if you are interested in this subject. Here is an interesting site that I read. Alot of stuff out there is too vague in explaining how heartworms are spread and this site is very thorough in explaining the spread and the life cycle of the heartworm.
I hope this link works :huh: 
http://www.danebytes.com/heartworm.htm


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

If I lived in the colder climate I would not give heart worm preventative in the winter months. (You rarely see mosquitoes in the winter) I would start giving them in the beginning of spring. I unfortunately have to use it 12 months out of the year.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 3 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756725


> The treatment for heartworm disease is very unpleasant and has significant risks. Living in an area where heartworm is a major problem, even primarily indoor dogs are at risk and we do see them test positive.
> 
> Interceptor is a tiny dose (they could eat a whole box without any negative effects) and the medication is out of your dogs system within 3 days.
> 
> I would not put my dog at risk for even a light load of heartworms when there is safe preventative medications I can use.[/B]


I agree. I knew of a dog that died of this and it was NOT an easy thing for either dog or owner.

In our area the mosquitos are very, very active and of course our babies go outside to do their business, so they are exposed even if they live indoors. We go out and sit on the deck in the Spring and Summer, so in addition to potty trips and running exercises in the backyard, there are many times they are exposed to mosquitoes. Fleas and ticks are ridiculously active in our area, too, so I use Interceptor for the Heartworm prevention and the Frontline Plus each month, with the exception of the two or three months during "our" winter here. I use it until after the first hard frost and then stop until it begins to warming up again (like last month, this year).

I took Midis in today for his annual tests and shots and the Vet wanted to test him for heartworms. I asked if that was necessary since I know for a fact he has never, ever missed a dosage of Intercept since I got him at 3 months of age. She told me that "South of here" there were cases of dogs developing a resistance/immunity (?) to the anti-heartworm meds being given and confirmed cases of heartworm in these dogs. So, of course, I agreed to the test (which was negative) but has anyone else heard anything about this???

(I think this is still on-topic, but if I've veered off-course, I'm sorry. )

Cyndi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't give Boo & Hannah their Heartguard during the winter mths. I restart on April 1st & end on Nov 1st unless we have an usually warm Fall season,then I will give the last dose on Dec.1st. That's only 4 mths without it. They always get their physicals the later part of March & that includes a test for heartworms. I don't use the Frontline all yr long either. I only use it as needed,usually only during the summer mths. or if they come into contact with dogs who have fleas.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Annual testing is important because the maker of your prevention has a guarantee and will pay for treatment if your pet is dosed monthly and tested annually. It is also important because, very very rarely, a dog may have vomited a dose unknown to the owner or have gotten overweight and not been dosed properly and contract heartworm. Knowing early can mean easier treatment. I do a 4DX Snap test which also tests for tick borne disease on my dogs since they spend time in VA where tick borne disease is awful. 

Check out http://heartwormsociety.org
They always send out wonderful hand outs for client education as spring approaches.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 4 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757005


> Annual testing is important[/B]



It's interesting that you said that when Snoopy was going to get his first tumor removed the day before they did a blood panel and a HW test. I notice after the fact that the receipt said Heartworm test. I called and questioned why and they told me since he is an outside dog and was going under they always test for heartworms since it's dangerous to put them under if he came out positive. Is that unusual?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 4 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757025


> QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 4 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757005





> Annual testing is important[/B]



It's interesting that you said that when Snoopy was going to get his first tumor removed the day before they did a blood panel and a HW test. I notice after the fact that the receipt said Heartworm test. I called and questioned why and they told me since he is an outside dog and was going under they always test for heartworms since it's dangerous to put them under if he came out positive. Is that unusual?
[/B][/QUOTE]

If he is not on preventative and up to date on his test, yes, that is proper procedure. Heartworms put stress on the heart and lungs which complicates anesthesia.


----------

